# Favorite Moment in Archery



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

So, post up, what's your favorite moment you have EVER had in archery. I think mine was shooting my first 3D shoot, that thing was a BLAST. Can't wait to shoot another one. 

Tim


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Geting my first deer into range i didn't hit it but i sure was fun


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

Winning JOAD Nationals!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Shooting a snake in the back of the head with the bowfishing bow with no sights while swimming away from me, Cotton mouth 37" longer and I nailed him it was the best to me because it showed me I can shoot instictively underpressure when I wasnt sure If I could or not.

-Chase


----------



## ky3dshooter (Feb 10, 2006)

*Favorite Moment*

My favorite moment was when i shot my first IBO national. It was the best time i have ever had shooting.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Reece said:


> Winning JOAD Nationals!


What division did you shoot in?


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Missing a nice buck twice. Sometimes it's the ones that got away that you remember most.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Sambow and I have PLENTY of them!

I have too many to recount on here. But if I had to pick a favorite, I am more concerned with how my friends shoot than how I shoot. So in general my favorite moment was Vegas this year. I watched Sam shoot her first perfect half. I watched numerous people walk away with great success. 


Sam, 101 things that happened in Vegas. Does that count as a great archery memory?


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Everytime I make a good shot and it goes in the 10 is my favorite moment.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I keep sitting here at my house agonizing over college. And besides the actually leaving part, the thing that keeps popping into my mind is the thought that I might not see some of my archery friends for a while. I have made so many lasting friendships through archery making me have so many favorite moments that it kind of bothers me to think I might have to give up national tournaments for a while. (I am saving like mad for Yankton and Vegas. Putting that money in my parents account so the government doesn't think that I have loads of money for them to take 35% of. They only suggest 4.25% from my parents.)


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

its a tie between my first deer with a bow and my frist buck with a bow!!!!


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

*Favorite Moment*

my fav would definitely have to be winning the junior nats and getting a national record


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

fav moment would have to be this year at the european indoor champs in spain shooting a 12 arrow pass against Pietro Greco we were tied all the way to the last arrow and i shot a 9 a millimeter out of the ten ring and he shot a ten, was dissapointed but was well high on adrenalin and shot my best so wasnt too bothered he went on to win as well (congrats to him). we are good m8s now but forgot to get his email  if n e one has it tcould they send it to me hes from italy cheers Arnie :darkbeer:


----------



## stayinalive (Mar 31, 2006)

*My favorite*

My favorite would have to be when I first shot a bow it was just undiscribeable


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Prolly when I got my first Bowtech..my second shoot with it and bowtech asked me to be on their staff..i was sooo happy..oh how I miss that mighty might vft!


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

killing my first bow deer. thats the hardest thing ive ever done. it took my 3 seasons, 2 misses, and probably 500 hours on stand.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Sambow and I have PLENTY of them!
> 
> I have too many to recount on here. But if I had to pick a favorite, I am more concerned with how my friends shoot than how I shoot. So in general my favorite moment was Vegas this year. I watched Sam shoot her first perfect half. I watched numerous people walk away with great success.
> 
> ...


Oh god yes katie and i have to many and i hope to have many more @ yankton this year!! I think vegas prolly has the most memorable moments...but @ the lancatser shoot, loosing in the shootdown to kelly ward by one point was somthin else...and indoor nationals that was some good stuff!! man i have to many memories:wink: i mean come on how many other people have 101 memories of just vegas!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Oh god yes katie and i have to many and i hope to have many more @ yankton this year!! I think vegas prolly has the most memorable moments...but @ the lancatser shoot, loosing in the shootdown to kelly ward by one point was somthin else...and indoor nationals that was some good stuff!! man i have to many memories:wink: i mean come on how many other people have 101 memories of just vegas!


Maybe for Yankton we should strive for 202 things from Outdoor Nationals. I mean it is longer.

I have too many memories to count. Now if we had most embarassing or awkward memories, I would have even more to share. Man, I always seem to have those kind of moments.
Katie


----------



## IdahoGobbler (Apr 22, 2005)

One time I hit my target!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Too many to pick.
Maybe my first buck...

By for the best moment in archery is when the season opens, that's gunna be in a day! Spring bear baby!:wink:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*MY fav is*

My most memorable time in archey would have to be when i got my first bow. 
I was only 6 and it was only a fiberglass long bow but i was out every day practicing and goin after chickens.Good times
:canada:Canada The final hunting frontier:canada:
Live Life To The Extreme's Cause We only Live once:canada: :aero:


----------



## letmfly (Jan 21, 2006)

Bringing my Daughter up in the sport, and watching her walk up to get her 1st place trophey with the best score 16 and under, and she was only 10.


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine was probably when I got 1st place in Vegas this year.


----------

